# Subaru...official Car Of Outbackers.com?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So I'm driving down the road yesterday, and come up behind a new Subaru Impreza at a stop light. The model badge on the back cracked me up. It was a 23RS! (OK, it was actually a 2.3RS, but work with me here!). That got me to thinking, Subaru also has this whole 'Outback' series of models as well. Hmm...









Either Fuji Heavy Industries is cashing in on - and riding the coat tails of - the superiority of the Outback TT line, through shamelss plagiarism... or it is just a happy coincidence. In any case, I am wondering if it would be advantageous to form a strategic alliance, and designate Subaru as the _'Official Automobile of Outbackers.com'_.?

Hmm.... Maybe an *'STi'* edition Outback.... The mind races!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you see Oregon Camper too?

You drive a lot.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Well my other vehicle is a Subaru Outback. We have been a convert since 93, my DW loves them. Tow rating is only 3500 lbs max though and I haven't found any outback I can tow yet. I guess i'm going to have to keep my duramax to pull the outback


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

So can we also make a strategic alliance with Outback Steakhouse?









Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My rides a subaru, pass the kool-aid

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> So can we also make a strategic alliance with Outback Steakhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vote is with Bob
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

An Outbackers rally at a Subaru dealer or an Outback steakhouse...............................................................................tough decision


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

BUT........

Can I tow my 28RSDS with it???????


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> So can we also make a strategic alliance with Outback Steakhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We celebrated getting our new "Outback" with a nice dinner at "Outback"









It seemed appropriate.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our Subaru dealer is 2 blocks from Outback Steakhouse and there's a great big city park in between...sounds like a great place for the rally!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Did it have Fawn interior?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> So can we also make a strategic alliance with Outback Steakhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am all for this one!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

A few of us invaded Outback steak house while in NF
Some of us were even wearing our Outbackers.com shirt









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> So can we also make a strategic alliance with Outback Steakhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am all for this one!!!!

Gary
[/quote]

I"m In








Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We bought a little raft for the kids to play on in the lakes we camp at and guess what the name on the boat is...yup, Outback. I'll post a picture if I can find one.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I never really thought about it before but my daily drive is an 95 Imprezza Outback. Guess I have it in my blood.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> An Outbackers rally at a Subaru dealer or an Outback steakhouse...............................................................................tough decision


Perhaps we can get the Subaru dealer to loan us demo Outbacks to take us to the steakhouse. Think what an publicity stunt it would be to have that many OUTBACKERs in Outbacks eating at an Outback. You know some local TV station would have to do a story about it.







Should be worth a few miles on the cars and a free dinner for those involved.
















Dave


----------

